# banner ad creator



## Darz (Nov 10, 2002)

can any1 tell me what is da best software 4 creating animated banner ads of any size 4 my site


----------



## Toddles18 (Jul 18, 2001)

Theres lots of them out there. I don't know any myself but I'd try searching tucows or download.com


----------



## nefariousthe (Jun 9, 2004)

Macromedia Flash seems to be the catch these days. Its great software and when you have the tutorials, its pretty easy to learn. If you need any help with them, I do graphics myself, Message me maybe i can hook you up =)


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

Or theres always the cheapo way. 
1) Create the images for the banner. Say you want to have an image saying what the name is, another with a pic, and another saying how many people use it(just an ex.).
2) Save all of these into a folder. BTW it doesnt matter what you use, even mspaint would work. Just copy/paste all the pics you want into the banner. and make sure its banner sized.
3) Find a .gif maker. That way you can combine your images into on big gif that slide shows them.

Course then theres the way of the money, but hey, whatever.


----------



## cheese (Jun 22, 2003)

or if your REALLY lazy..you can use www.adDesigner.com


----------



## Darz (Nov 10, 2002)

thanx 4 da replies i'll try


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

2D&amp3D Animator produces high-quality images, titles, banner ads and buttons for your Web page or for a presentation. 
http://www.pysoft.com/

I got version 1.2 and it still works so the time never ran out on it and it has been on my Pc a long time. Never really used it. I just now checked and it all seems to work still.
Did get a pop up from ZoneAlarm ask if I wanted to let it get online. I said no. I think it is just checking for updates or if I am Registered.
The readme on my version says...

Protection:
-----------
2D & 3D Animator is distributed as Shareware. 
A registration allows to obtain fully functional application.
Also the registration removes the What's cool window
at the right bottom corner.

Paying:
-------
Paying for full version of 2D & 3D Animator is fairly simple.

Online registration via Internet:
Online registration is available at secure order form:
http://www.pysoft.com/registration_fr.html

Postal, e-mail and fax paying:
Open the Register program, that accompanies 2D & 3D Animator, by starting
the file REGISTER.EXE. Enter your name, your email address, and the
license you desire to purchase. Save or Copy or Print the data from
the Register program and send the data and payment to Kagi Shareware.
For further information open the REGISTER.HLP file.

So guess parts of mine does not work.


----------



## Didika (Apr 6, 2007)

I found this site recently. All you have to do is to choose a ready to use banner from a variety of styles and customize it with your own text. You can post it on your website right away.

www.attractivebanners.com


----------

